# 25 Gallon saltwater tank tank.. First time for SW.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

So Im building a 25gallon saltwater reef tank. There will be pics to come. I am open to advise, as This is my first SW tank. I will be uploading pics and details as I go. 

So far I have:
• 25 gallon tall tank.
• 18" T8 10,000k day light bulb ( lighting will be added)
• marineland 606 water pump, moves 106 gph
• pink samoa sand

Im looking for some cheap live rock from an established tank, at a good price. Also a small sample of live sand I can blend in. 


My other question was regarding water. I have been told tap water is a BIG no no. Where is the best place to buy RO WATER, in a larger jug?


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

The tap water is definitely a big no no... I just learnt that today myself. I'm looking forward to see how your setup goes and learn from your experience.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

RO water is nice but not a must to start. You can buy them at grocery stores. I used to have couple of 5g jugs and can them refilled for $3 or so.

They do sell DI cartridge (forgot what brand) for around $40.

Skimmer would be nice or you need more frequent water change.

Scaping for a 25g tall could be interesting. You may consider tying small pieces to an eggcrate wall leaning against the back. May be cheaper to use artificial rocks (JL has some), you just have to compensate the loss in filtration. Once they are covered with coraline algae, they look good as well.

Consider drilling it ready for sump which will provide wet-dry and add to the total volume for more stability - and of course my favourite benefit, less frequent top-off.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, its true. Im just trying to keep it a basic setup, to start. 

If RO is not a must what water should I use?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I used the following for at least a couple of years before I get RO.

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Tap Water Filter


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent.:bigsmile:


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks. I'll will be posting pics and such tomorrow!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

So today i did a bit of work on the cabinet, that will hold this tank. My wife and I sat on it and it didnt wobble, creek or anything. So we know it holds over 300lbs. Not bad for a 15$ night stand from an MCC thrift store. 

This week Im gunna refinish the cabinet, get some new hardware, i'll upload some pictures as I go!


----------

